# 13 lb.7oz. Speck



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Plagg on 610 this morning, said was caught near Texas city floodgate. Youngster caught it.He saw the pic.That's a 15 lb.fish in March. Wow


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, that's a heck of a fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a monster. Wonder if the kid was entered in the STAR.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wonder if he wasn't in the star did he release it?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Would love to see the pic.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If there's a 13-7 out there you would think the pic would be tearing up the social media by now. Can't wait to see the pic myself, that's beyond huge!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Believe it, when I see it.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

No picture means it didn't happen.....


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Add to SSST's Reputation
> If there's a 13-7 out there you would think the pic would be tearing up the social media by now. Can't wait to see the pic myself, that's beyond huge!


Kinda what I'm thinking too. Great if it happened, but a fish of that magnitude usually gets attention and with the technology of today theres no not getting a picture.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Slightly related:

Back in about 1989, the IGFA was giving $1,000 for every new world record. Some guy and his wife won a few of them, including a 17-pound trout while "wadefishing the Texas City Dike." The only trout picture was on a garage floor in Baytown.... Texas wouldn't certify it, but IGFA did. 

This couple, who didn't own a boat, then went offshore on a Galveston partyboat and caught (I think it was a) 28-pound kingfish on 2 or 4 pound line, something like that. Bingo, another $1,000. Larry Bozka and Matt Williams wanted to run a series in their magazine on this ongoing scam, but the magazine owner refused. It was all too much trouble...why make waves?


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Someone posted it on Facebook a few weeks ago on the TKF page or Redfish hunters page ( can't remember which one) and some people got butt hurt over it because they caught it at the flood gates at Moses lake. Like nobody knows about the area.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no pic? I've searched everywhere.i guarantee if I caught one that big y'all would get tired of all the different pics and poses I'd be posting!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

I too heard it on the outdoor show. Those two pro's seemed to be convinced that it happened. Mentioned it happened near the draw bridge at Moses Lake. If only there was a pic to validate it.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

glojim said:


> I too heard it on the outdoor show. Those two pro's seemed to be convinced that it happened. Mentioned it happened near the draw bridge at Moses Lake. If only there was a pic to validate it.


Why the secrecy? My guess is it was caught at night and they don't want a 100 generators w/lights on top of them... Only 3 people can keep a secret, and two have to die.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I saw a picture of it today. It's a big **** fish. The guys hand doesn't even get around the fish's tail 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where did you see the pic?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

On cliff webb's phone. It wasn't a "kid" holding the fish though. Maybe an older teenager. Cliff said they talked about it on that radio show though. Had to be the same fish. I don't know about 13 6, daytime photo, sitting on front console. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Biggest I've caught was 8lbs and it was a task to get my giant hands on I can only imagine a 13! I think I would lip it top water hooks and all


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Yesterday, I caught a 14# 5oz speck. It was almost 36" long.

I took it home, filleted it and had it for the family dinner.

I have no pictures because I didn't take any pictures of this once in a lifetime trout.

But I caught it. I really did. You got to believe it's true because I posted it online and I say it is so. I think I will apply for the record with TPWD.

That is all for now.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Kyle 1974 said:


> On cliff webb's phone. It wasn't a "kid" holding the fish though. Maybe an older teenager. Cliff said they talked about it on that radio show though. Had to be the same fish. I don't know about 13 6, daytime photo, sitting on front console.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'll call him in the morning, and ask him to forward the pic. to me.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*trout*

Cant wait to to see this trout.....if i caught a 13.7 i would be sitting at boyds with a show n tell booth set up.....everybody would see my trout of a lifetime


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

There is a little reef very near the gate that lots of big fish come from including last years tackle time winner. I have seen 3 9+ fish taken at the gate - not with lights- two of them on dead bait during the day complete with pyramid sinker and double drop rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*reef*

That reef is very well known....3 -9lbers isnt out of the ordinary. A 13.7 that hasnt had any pics posted yet is odd....not saying it didnt happen but moses lake gates are no secret. If i had a 13 lb trout i wouldnt care if the speckmasters was held on that reef. Fish of a lifetime. Bass or trout.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Plagg on 610 this morning, said was caught near Texas city floodgate. Youngster caught it.He saw the pic.That's a 15 lb.fish in March. Wow


I find it odd that James would be telling Mickey live on the air about a fish that was caught in March on a Saturday morning in August.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I find it odd that James would be telling Mickey live on the air about a fish that was caught in March on a Saturday morning in August.


I believe he was saying the 13.7lb fish caught in August would easily be a 15lb trout if it was caught in March with winter weight.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hardwired said:


> I believe he was saying the 13.7lb fish caught in August would easily be a 15lb trout if it was caught in March with winter weight.


Roger That!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i thought i had a wall hanger sat morning when i set the hook .. ended up being a 40"ish gator gar chewing a 4" croaker. new truck & boat flashed ..then pop

at least i knew it was a gar .. else i would still be hunting that elusive 13# trout


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> Cant wait to to see this trout.....if i caught a 13.7 i would be sitting at boyds with a show n tell booth set up.....everybody would see my trout of a lifetime


Chargin' admission!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So, there is no 13+ pound trout picture?


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> So, there is no 13+ pound trout picture?


http://www.cliffwebb.com/

Call this guy. He has the picture on his phone, and will forward it to you.


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm with the majority on this one. Everybody has smart phones these days, so I'm shocked that this fish isn't plastered all over the internet yet...if it's true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Naw dude


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

If someone did catch a fish that big I doubt they would be truthful about the location. That doesn't mean I won't make a quick stop in that area next time I'm out.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You do have those two CCA trout that came from that area last year.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Trout*

I'll ask James about it tomorrow, see what the scoop is.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*gater*

Let us know.....there are good trout all over our bay system....not like there are 13.7's stacked at the flood gates.....we just want to see a picture....if it was my catch , i would be showing it off at the flood gates while in the boat....lol


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

tommy261 said:


> if it was my catch , i would be showing it off at the flood gates while in the boat....lol


 That's exactly the way it was pictured. TKF deleted the post I viewed of that fish, it's a hoss.


----------



## Hawgman (Jul 25, 2016)

Just look at it this way if you will. the truth about the Clinton's has been posted every way possible. But, people don't believe it because they can't see it. I believe someone when they tell me something until I find it's not true. I wish to believe that the young man caught that huge Speckle Trout. Like everyone else, I would love to see a photo of it.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Are you one of those people that hunt for Bigfoot?



Hawgman said:


> Just look at it this way if you will. the truth about the Clinton's has been posted every way possible. But, people don't believe it because they can't see it. I believe someone when they tell me something until I find it's not true. I wish to believe that the young man caught that huge Speckle Trout. Like everyone else, I would love to see a photo of it.


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Wow. That's bigger than the Mahi I caught at Rollover Pass.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yea, well I caught a 13.7 INCH trout in Seadrift yesterday...A bunch of them, actually. When it wasn't pouring rain.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm 95% sure a younger person merely misplaced his hashtag not knowing that back in the day it was a symbol for pound. Kids these days.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

The fish was was a little over 10lbs. Not 13.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*trout*

Yeah thats usually the case....i caught a 9lber but told everyone it was 12.28 lbs...he should be pumped on a 10 lber anyway....dont stretch the weight......good fish either way.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

13.7 pound trout are like ghost stories. Everybody has one but few have actually seen one.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*trout*

Exactly.....13.7 lbers always look 10lbs in the pic....thats why they dont post em


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i have the picture...its not 13.7 but its a huge trout.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

That area has been known for monster trouts (9-10lbs) but 13+ lbs is little exaggerated ...


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

13.7 on two trout wouldn't be bad....


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

http://justgofishin.blogspot.com/2011/05/rumor-possible-state-record-on-speckled.html


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

abh316 said:


> i have the picture...its not 13.7 but its a huge trout.


 Did Cliff send it to you?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

LureJunky said:


> http://justgofishin.blogspot.com/2011/05/rumor-possible-state-record-on-speckled.html


just so people scrolling this thread don't look at the pic you posted and not go any further...



JustGoFishin Blogspot said:


> *Turns out that this picture was a clever hoax sent in by someone anonymous. Not a bad photoshop! If you look closely the fingers are missing on the pic. Anyway... it was fun to post anyway! lol*


You can see the guy's arms relative to his chest, makes Popeye's arms look like tooth picks.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

barronj said:


> just so people scrolling this thread don't look at the pic you posted and not go any further...
> 
> You can see the guy's arms relative to his chest, makes Popeye's arms look like tooth picks.


That pic is from 2011 and not the pic we're talking about here.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I know the guy in the pic and he from the RGV and that is a photo shop that he sent out as a joke over 2 years ago to some of his friends.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

He is not a teenager either. He played ball for the aggies is married and has a couple of kids.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

There was a big mix-up in the story. Turns out it is a record for smallest trout ever caught on a hook. It weighed 13.7 oz.

Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Right_Hook said:


> Did Cliff send it to you?


no


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

AaronB said:


> That pic is from 2011 and not the pic we're talking about here.


Thanks, I don't guess I was clear enough when I put the quote in bold from the story that said it was a clever hoax, obviously a photoshopped pic...


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

barronj said:


> just so people scrolling this thread don't look at the pic you posted and not go any further...
> 
> You can see the guy's arms relative to his chest, makes Popeye's arms look like tooth picks.


Read down farther and it says this....

_This thing has gone way out of hand lol. The pic is not fake, nor is it a state record. 10.2 lbs 32 1/2 inches. Someone just took the pic and turned it into a fish story. If you look at the fishing community boards as well so many people have turned it into a big deal even after the orignal person caught it tried to explain the true weight and length. I know the person personally and they have several pics with other monster trout that day. it was caught off SPI in early april if my memory is correct

I've just been watching this poor guy who actually caught this fish get his name bashed for the past 5 months or so.

September 29, 2011 at 9:05 AM_

In the trout pic, I don't think it's photoshopped - looks like the guy is just holding it way out while holding the gill plate with his right hand and is resting the back of the fish on bent fingers so you can see the entire fish. In the pic below, you can't see my right arm at all and can only see part of my left arm. Not big fish or anything but same principle.

If there really was a 13 lb 7 oz trout that was caught, there would be pictures all over the internet. Would be very cool if it was legit, but I am not buying it.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I conclude that you have no right arm, and your ability to make a fish levitate is impressive.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

If people would just quit sticking fish out at the camera and simply hold the fish in front of them in a natural pose...... 

:headknock


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

It wasn't a matter of sticking hands out. It was a pic from months ago that the originators did not put out cuz the background was obvious and the guy holding the heartbreaker wasn't in the STAR tourney. It was on my brothers boat, my bro took the pic. My little brother Jason is always on good fish no matter how much people wanna talk ****. He catches fish all over, dude's been on good fish all over the bay, see my profile pic for big fish reference. It was a good 10+ but someone else leaked the pic recently so it's new to the public. Once it makes its way to guides who talk on Mickey's show it's skewed.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

For the record it was a little over 10, dude was not registered in STAR. I'd be sick.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

*Jb 2016*

This is his 2016 so far..I think.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember you posting pics of slabs your brother caught before... you guys make me want to cry. Congrats.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

AaronB said:


> It wasn't a matter of sticking hands out.


Not disputing the pics you posted of him are some nice fish. But in most of those pictures he is sticking the fish out toward the camera! That distorts all perspective on giving a true indication of the size of the fish.

It seems everybody does it. From a photographer's point of view, I just wish people would hold their fish in a natural position in front of their chest!


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

AaronB said:


> This is his 2016 so far..I think.


I talked to him the other day, and he's having an epic year .

Sent from my on the go device


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I know Jason and Aaron.... they don't need to hold the fish out too far. 

Dudes catch a lot of big fish.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Good fish pics in the thread, no 13lbers that ive seen yet so keep beatin the horse boys theres still some life left in her lol.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

At least he had a picture and not just another fish tale!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....dumbest thread on 2cool.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

sgrem said:


> .....dumbest thread on 2cool.


I've seen worse.:rotfl:


----------

